# So I got my first chemical peel today...



## ashk36 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not bad! The esthetician wanted to start me out with a lactic peel since it's not as harsh as a glycolic peel, so that's what we did. She first cleansed my face with a super nice smelling minty tingly face wash (apparently the owner of this spa is a chemist and created his own line of skincare products). I think I'm going to buy some to take home next time I get a facial. She took that off, applied a toner I think, then some sort of moisturizer and massaged my face and neck for a good while. It took probably a half hour or more to finally get to the peel. When she did, she applied it with a big oversized q-tip all over my face. It didn't really burn, but it was quite itchy on certain parts of my face, especially around my eyebrows. It was tolerable though, not too itchy, more annoying than anything. She left that on for a short while, took it off, applied a calming mask, and a salicylic acid blemish treatment, and eye cream. The total price was $75, plus tip. They said I can get a series of 5 for $300 so I'll be hinting to the boyfriend for a gift certificate! My face doesn't look any different, maybe a little pinker than usual, but it's only been 3 hours. I'm really excited to go back and get some more peels and hopefully in a few months I'll see a big difference in my skin tone, and I will be amaaaazed if this manages to get rid of my post-acne red spots. I would be freakin ecstatic if I didn't have to bother with concealer on every single little red spot every time I want to go out. So if I go back and do the series of treatments, which I'm really wanting to do, I'll post some before and after pics so you guys can see. That is, if there's some improvement in my skin, of course!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2009)

keep us posted! i have post acne scars, too and i'd do anything to get rid of them!


----------



## kiss (Feb 27, 2009)

Rose hip oil is supposed to vanish acne scars. I have read it can do wonders for skin. I got a rose hip mask by mario badescu to boost my skin from the harsh acne creams Ive been using lately. And after 2 times, my skin is alllready looking soo much better.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, maybe I'm seeing things, but it looks like some of my red marks are lighter. This lactic peel didn't really make my skin flaky, just a little dry on some parts but nothing crazy. I'm surprised I see any difference at all. I feel like if this wussy peel made some sort of difference, I wonder what a stronger glycolic peel will do? I'll definitely have to find out very soon! Apparently these red marks are a lot shallower than I thought.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 27, 2009)

...is shallower a word? I just made it up.


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_Rose hip oil is supposed to vanish acne scars. I have read it can do wonders for skin. I got a rose hip mask by mario badescu to boost my skin from the harsh acne creams Ive been using lately. And after 2 times, my skin is alllready looking soo much better._

 

I got the rose hip oil from Mario, didnt know they care a mask?! I've used it and I've yet to see a difference, what I love is that it does not irritate my super sensitive skin.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_...is shallower a word? I just made it up._

 
Shallower, shallowest.

Perfectly permissible comparative and superlative forms of the adjective shallow.

Meanwhile, back at the plot, I'm very interested to hear how things develop over the next week to ten days.  Please make sure you come back and bring us an update!

Thanks!


----------



## kiss (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I got the rose hip oil from Mario, didnt know they care a mask?! I've used it and I've yet to see a difference, what I love is that it does not irritate my super sensitive skin._

 
I think it might be new, since I can't find reveiws anywhere on it. But I really like it so far, it doesn't make me break out either. And after I take it off, my face looks shiny, but the next morning when I wake up my face is not shiny or oily. Its completely normal. It's like it rebalances the oil on my face, since usually my face is oily when I wake up.


----------



## aggrolounge (Feb 28, 2009)

Skin bleaching products do great on my face, but to be honest I'm not sure how safe they are for this. Just a hell of a lot cheaper to get a little tub of that from walgreens and use it every night then to shell out 75 bucks for a peel!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 28, 2009)

I have my 2nd peel on the 7th March too - I love them. I have ones by a brand called Agera Rx, they are glycolic peels. I had a full face the 1st time and that cost £86 but also came with microdermabrasion. This time I'm just getting targeted areas done such as forehead and chin, where most of my acne scars are, so that will cut down the cost a little. It feels so weird getting the peel done though, tingly, not wholly pleasant but not uncomfortable.

At first I thought 'heck' because after the treatment was all over I found my skin didn't look good for the first day but then over the next week it was amazing. Scars were slowly disappearing and my overall skin texture was so much nicer. Products went on a lot better too and were obviously more effective because of this. I really want to get copies of the before and after photographs my aesthetician has of me to post them here.

I'm really into skincare, laser, peels etc and finally ridding myself of any reminders that I ever suffered for years of terrible acne. So it's nice to read other peoples experiences of the same types of treatments available. Good luck with your next peel, hope the results are as good as this first time.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, it's been 4 days and the past 2 my skin has been pretty dry. Definitely not it's usual oily self by mid-day. Makeup does go on easier, even with the dry spots. 

What I want to know, and what I'll be asking my esthetician next time I see her...What products can you use on a pimple to prevent a left over red spot completely? I do not pop my pimples, and 9 times out of 10 I'm still left with a mark.


----------

